# help change in personality



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

my hedgie bessie was so sweet till today she keeps on making this puffing nose and rolling in a ball? she is always VERY SWEET? also she is biteing the towle i put her in to take her out and i am afraid to hold becuase i think she might bit me


----------



## Andy_Leigh (Sep 26, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

3 yrs old


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

You got an animal with teeth. Always be prepared for her to bite you.

She may be biting the blanket because she likes the taste. What detergent are you using?
If you let her bite long enough she may annoint..


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

we use a all natural envirementaly friendly wit natural erbel sent and whats anoint if thats how you spell it


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Whats the name? My boys annoit over our fresh laundry..thats why I ask..

From what I read there is no KNOWN reason for them to annoint.. but what it is.. Is when they are in captivity and find a scent they like or a flavor they like they will bite a bit at it. Then they will twist up and put a foamy substance from their mouth onto their back.

Some have theorized that its from soemthing they like and want to remember.m some say its when they feel like they are threatened by a predator they will take a poisonous flower/plant make the foam and put it on their back. When the predator touched them the quills inject their saliva that they just on their back into the predator. Its used as an irratant.. There are a few more but I cant remember them off the top of my head. What ever the cause is, its sure cute to watch!

Here is a video of one of my boys, Needler, annointing.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i dont think shes doing that shes just sucking on it? its wierd.she pools on it then sucks on it and wont let it go.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats what my boys do right before they annoint.. Maybe she cant twist up because shes a fuller figure lady.. Or if you are trying to get her to stop she might be stopping before she finishes.

She could also just be playing some tug-o-war.. LOL


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

she never trys to put it on her back she just lets go after 5 minuts. fuller figured thats a good one ill use that more often check out this pic i have of her doing push ups lol! tell me what you think http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2la50qs&s=4


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> she never trys to put it on her back she just lets go after 5 minuts. fuller figured thats a good one ill use that more often check out this pic i have of her doing push ups lol! tell me what you think http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2la50qs&s=4


Already did on your other thread! LOL Looks like she is working hard!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

oh she was but what you didnt see in the pic is that i had a treat in my other hand lol just kiding


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

but still why is she have this sudden change in peronality? and why is she rolled up in a ball all the time and making this puffing niose?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Curling up and huffing/puffing is a defensive reaction. She sounds like something is startling her, she is uncertain about her surroundings and being defensive, or something is scaring her. You haven't had her that long, I would guess she is still adjusting. 

As to why it happened now, maybe something startled her recently that has her uncertain about her surroundings. Have you changed anything? Maybe the environment the last day or two has been more noisy. Some new smell that she's concerned about.


----------

